# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Flying fruit flies?

## Dfr06

I live in Jakarta and cant get access to flightless fruit flies. There is a species of frog I would like to get but they only eat fruit flies. If I want to get them I would need to catch flying fruit flies and breed them. But my problem is they will go everywhere in my house. Any solutions? I usually feed all my pets blatta lateralis. Would new born blatta lateralis be the same size as fruit flies?

----------

